# Screen printing phone cases?



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

I know this is a different question than usual on this part of the forum, but I'm hoping someone with knowledge in screen printing can help me out.

Recently, I've seen a lot of people have clear phone cases with prints on the back that look like they were screen printed. I'm just trying to figure out if this is in fact what I'm seeing because I read before that curing it would be a problem...not sure if that's true though. Please take a look at the example attached. Does this look screen printed to you? If you look closely, there are vertical streaks on the image. The inside of the case shows a solid white color of the image, so that would be the white under base. 

I can't think of any other method that this could been made with. I currently use sublimation but have gotten some requests on cases like this so I've been doing research with no luck so far.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

I would say it's probably a transfer


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been doing them with decals using a laser printer. Before putting through my cutter, I coat them with Krylon crystal clear, clear coat to preserve the image longer. Of course, you can coat them after they have been die cut out. Your choice.


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

UV printer ;-)


----------



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

WalkingZombie said:


> I've been doing them with decals using a laser printer. Before putting through my cutter, I coat them with Krylon crystal clear, clear coat to preserve the image longer. Of course, you can coat them after they have been die cut out. Your choice.


I thought this one would have been a decal...but when I tried to scratch it off, the image would not damage at all unless I used a knife (and even that only caused a scratch). It was unbelievably strong. Are you getting the same type of results using that Krylon coat?


----------



## thelogobiz (Jun 10, 2011)

Direct to substrate printers like a dtg


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

You can screen print any liquid. It's a frickin screen lol. You can screen print chocolate frosting onto them if you want. Just need to use an ink that will uv cure or air dry. 

Sent from my 831C using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

@Mdrake I've tested drops and finger nail scratches and they've held up pretty good but not with a knife though. Maybe I'll try that and see how it goes.

The magic is in the extra water-based adhesive that creates a stronger bond, in addition to the lacquer clear coat, which is probably what they used on that case you showed.


----------



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

WalkingZombie said:


> @Mdrake I've tested drops and finger nail scratches and they've held up pretty good but not with a knife though. Maybe I'll try that and see how it goes.
> 
> The magic is in the extra water-based adhesive that creates a stronger bond, in addition to the lacquer clear coat, which is probably what they used on that case you showed.


Thanks for your help. Is there a specific brand of decals you recommend to do this with?

DigitalMayhem...I definitely understand what you're saying. The thing I've been unsure about is if there are special types of inks to be used with both silicone and plastic, and if there are certain methods to curing them without damaging anything (the ink, substrate, my workplace lol).


----------



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

sunshine1421 said:


> I purchased two Roland UV LED printers and boy am I sorry. Beware!!! They work great BUT the ink odor is unbearable. I mean really really strong odor. I've had two techs and a Roland rep out to my place within 6 months and the conclusion is there is no 'issue' according to Roland. If the printers work then there's nothing wrong even if the Roland Eco-UV ink makes you sick. If we die from the ink chemicals well... that's our problem. Live or die with it that's the end result with Roland support but their doing nothing to fix the issue with the ink. The ink is heavy and settles in the environment and the BOFA air systems do absolutely nothing for the sickening odor/chemical buildup within the room. Be prepared to spend thousands... i mean thousands of dollars for additional carbon filter systems to clean the room of Roland ink chemicals. You'll hear people say all UV ink has a strong odor and that may be true but this is the worst, in my opinion. I would not recommend a Roland UVLED printer at this time based on my experience.


You just destroyed my dreams. I've been looking at that exact printer the past week.

Besides the odor, has there been any other issues?


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

@Mdrake You can get decals from decalpaper or beldecal. I use the laser kind.

Also, not sure what Roland UV printer @sunshine1421 has, but there are desktop VU printers from Roland that are fully enclosed and suppose to lower the ink odor with changeable filters. The Roland LEF-12 and LEF-20; 12" and 20" respectively.

I am thinking of trying one of those by the end of the year. Will do plenty of research first.


----------



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

WalkingZombie said:


> @Mdrake You can get decals from decalpaper or beldecal. I use the laser kind.
> 
> Also, not sure what Roland UV printer @sunshine1421 has, but there are desktop VU printers from Roland that are fully enclosed and suppose to lower the ink odor with changeable filters. The Roland LEF-12 and LEF-20; 12" and 20" respectively.
> 
> I am thinking of trying one of those by the end of the year. Will do plenty of research first.


I believe the "desktop" ones are the LEF-12 and LEF-20. After sunshine1421 mentioned this problem, I did some more research and found more posts from him talking about the odor problem on other forums. However, it seems to be only him/her mentioning this problem with the Rolands. I'm wondering if it's the substrate he's printing on that's causing the problem. I read something about some subtrates causing more odor than others with UV inks in general.


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

The OP sample looks like something off a UV printer as mentioned in other posts. Another option is also pad printing which I've seen done on clear phone cases.

With regards to the odour, indeed some substrates do tend to give off more of a smell than others but generally all solvent based printers, whether UV or normal will give off an odour, generally if you have decent ventilation and a good size workspace then it's not that bad.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Some of these cases are done with a 3D heat press and clear cases. You can purchase the cases from Sunfly.


----------



## cooldesigns (Sep 8, 2014)

I agree, this looks like a transfer. I just bought a white toner laser printer that could make such a transfer but I have not set it up yet but it is something I will try in the next couple of weeks just to see if I can do it. I will let you know on the forum.


----------



## Gnralcant468 (May 27, 2014)

WalkingZombie said:


> I've been doing them with decals using a laser printer. Before putting through my cutter, I coat them with Krylon crystal clear, clear coat to preserve the image longer. Of course, you can coat them after they have been die cut out. Your choice.


i used a roland printed and Krylon cristal clear too.


----------



## thunderkat59 (Nov 29, 2015)

We have a little Roland LEF that can do phone cases like shown.
Two big 540's too . . .
I have read some complaints about the odor, and some office people here complain about it, but I don't find it objectionable at all, especially relative to a place that might have printing presses.


----------

